# Shooting HD video in 5D , (ghosting problem)



## ABasha (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi , while shooting HD video in canon 5D Mark2 I noticed a "ghosting effect" ( it is like shooting in low frame rates ) this happens mostly in horizontal pans or when a subject moves horizontally .It is very annoying especially if you plan to watch it on CRT TVs , so please any help in post or on site? 

thanks ,,

Let me know if you need more info .


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 28, 2012)

your shutter is too slow


----------



## ABasha (Jan 29, 2012)

No , this happen even in the highest shutter speed.


----------



## ABasha (Jan 29, 2012)

By the way , I see this on the camera LCD , so this is not had to do with my computer or editing program .


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=metacafe;7716118/filmin5d_episode_13_rolling_shutter_on_your_canon_]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/7716118/filmin5d_episode_13_rolling_shutter_on_your_canon_  5d_mark_ii/[/video]

This is why.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 29, 2012)

Sing it to the tune of "Rawhide!"

Rollin' rollin' rollin' keep that shutter rolling!! Head 'em up, ,move 'em out, Jell-Ohhh! Jell-Ohhhh!

Frames exposin' not at once, subjects moving, shutter's laggin',

keep that camera pannin! Jell-Ohhh! Jell-Ohhh!


----------



## ABasha (Jan 30, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> [video=metacafe;7716118/filmin5d_episode_13_rolling_shutter_on_your_canon_]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/7716118/filmin5d_episode_13_rolling_shutter_on_your_canon_  5d_mark_ii/[/video]
> 
> This is why.



Sorry No , this is not what I am talking about .


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, you haven't exactly posted a video or a detailed description... So we're basically just guessing. 

Do you think we should use telepathy on you? We shouldn't have to.


----------



## Crollo (Jan 30, 2012)

He's probably referring to this:


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm, then what issue are you talking about?  Does this issue happen on slow pans and tilts for you too?


----------



## dogusmeatus (Feb 1, 2012)

What Frame rate and shutter speed are you using?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

Crollo said:


> He's probably referring to this:



That just looks like ****ty slow-mo rendering. 

I suppose if the OP was slowing down all of his footage, that's maybe what's going on.


----------



## ABasha (Feb 4, 2012)

Crollo said:


> He's probably referring to this:



Thanks Crollo, but no this is not the case , I will add a sample vedio and more info .


----------



## ABasha (Feb 4, 2012)

1920x1080 @ 25fps PAL ,
 Shutter speed 60
 iso 400
 with 50mm 1.4f canon lens

A sample vedio ( raw vedio not edited )

[video=vimeo;36198232]http://vimeo.com/36198232[/video]


----------



## Crollo (Feb 4, 2012)

First couple watches I didn't see anything but now I can slightly see some jerkiness and that ghosting effect you're referring to. Might be your lighting.

Also if you want smooth motion change your shutter speed so you don't get jerky motion.


----------



## ABasha (Feb 4, 2012)

Trust me , even in much higher shutter speeds still the same .


----------

